# Confused



## RAY-533 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been using the forum for almost a year now but when I try to access the for sale and to buy area I am being told I don't have the necessary permission. What do I need to be able to do this?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ray ,
Number of posts not disclosed as it may not be fixed
To gain access to the Market Place & PMs, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=70_60

Hoggy.


----------



## RAY-533 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for prompt response. I have only posted 13 items but as I joined the forum in October last year I would have expected to have qualified on time if not the number of posts.


----------

